# Lo nuevo, de lo viejo



## miborbolla (Jul 28, 2012)

A penas, logre hacer funcionar un pequeño amplificador "vintage" que cuenta con 4 valvulas o bulbos, y que entrega unos bien sentidos 8 watts (consume unos 120 watts) y la experiencia en lo general fue buena, pero (siempre existe) la dificultad de conseguir una fuente de sonido "adhoc" y quizás esa fue la parte que falto, pues no logre sentir el supuesto sonido que pretendía, sin embargo concluyo que fue como cuando tuve mi primera pantalla de High definition, solo logre ver muy pixelados mis videos de siempre.

Todo cambia y hay que aceptar esta realidad tecnológica....guarde de nuevo mi amplificador, reconecte mi blueray y el vintage se fue a la sheet....al igual que mi primer disco LP (acetato), mi primera novia y aceptar que lo viejo ya fue y saberse joven con lo de hoy....







Tantas ventajas dejadas hoy 
Tantas canciones nos olvidamos de tocar 
Tantos sueños colgando del cielo 
Oh déjalo realizarse


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2012)

Nadie vive de recuerdos, pero sin recuerdos quien vive? Si te gusta algo del pasado, porque conformarse con lo de ahora, lo antiguo tiene la calidez del error humano, en cambio lo nuevo tiene la frialdad de lo binario.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 28, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con Jazminia. No se puede vivir de los recuerdos, pero sí se debe vivir con los recuerdos. Todo lo que aprendí en mi vida lo sigo aplicando ahora con las nuevas tecnologías. Y sigo trabajando a mis 84 años. Con gusto porque la electrónica fué mi hobby y mi sustento. Y sigue siendo mi hobby. Claro que no hago mas amplis a válvulas. Pero si los necesitara los haría porque recuerdo como se hacían. ¿ Me pueden decir como hacer para llevar el sonido distribuído por varias cuadras como se hacía antes con un solo ampli?


----------



## maton00 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tu teneis 84 años y te gustó vivir de tu hobby "la electronica" ,yo tengo 17 y me gustaria haber vivido en tus tiempos, tan solo por el hecho de que antes "ser electronico" era un verdadero trabajo, ahora solo es de mantener PLC's y andá a hacer lo que el jefe dice. Como me gustaria tener un negocio propio aplicado a mis pasatiempos.

Pero al final pienso un momento y me acuerdo de algo, que alguna ves me dijo mi madre:
"Al final cada uno hace de su vida como el o ella quiso"
...
saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 28, 2012)

Gracias por tu comentario. Tu madre tenía mucha razón. Pero si sos paciente y te dedicas con afán a lo que te gusta, con el tiempo podrás realizar lo tuyo. Y en electrónica todo es experimentar y experimentar.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 30, 2012)

Obviamente los recuerdos me llevaron a mi comentario, yo aprendí electrónica en el taller de mi tio por el 1965 o 1966, y aun recuerdo el cautin puesto en la fragua y el olor del estaño, las valvulas y las tornamesas; Hoy sigo viviendo de la electronica. Y si lo notaron fue mas una reflexión de la "incompatibilidad" de las épocas ya que a mi amplificador vintage le falto su tornamesa con su mecanismo, y a mi televison High Definition le falto su blue ray...

Finalmente sus comentarios han sido muy buenos y agradezco los mismos de corazon.

Un saludo


----------



## Dano (Jul 30, 2012)

maton00 dijo:


> antes "ser electronico" era un verdadero trabajo, ahora solo es de mantener PLC's



Eso es bastante relativo, antes tenían pocas herramientas pero poco conocimiento con muy poco aprendizaje se dominaba un tema, hoy hay muchas herramientas y mucho conocimiento (y fácil de acceder por cierto), el problema es que hay que estudiar mucho para llegar para dominar temas.

También con el paso de los años cambio la forma de aplicar la electrónica, antes era algo mucho mas experimental y manual, hoy es algo mucho mas teórico, claro que siempre va acompañado de su parte practica, pero en la actualidad para lograr buenos proyectos se necesita teoría (no se puede levantar un edificio sin base) , la era digital avanzó y avanzará

Es por eso que no hay que quedarse solo arreglando radios, televisores ,PLC, y cosas del pasado (sin desmerecer), hay que expandirse y explorar.

Saludos.

PD: Por cierto, algunos verán un clásico discurso (ctrl+c ctrl+v) super predecible, y esperable, ,para mi es mi forma de pensar.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 30, 2012)

Dano, antes, si querías adelantar en conocimientos, también había que estudiar un montón. Si vieras mi biblioteca...Claro que había muchos experimentadores que lo hacían a mano... Pero los que quisimos ser electrónicos de verdad nos basábamos en la teoría para aplicar la práctica.
Y ahora, si te fijas en los comentarios del foro verás un montón de gente que no sabe nada y quiere hacer proyectos difíciles.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 30, 2012)

Comparto su opinión amigos... en mi caso les cuento que soy un aficionado a la retroinformática más que a los amplis valvulares y demás (los electrónicos de antes vaya que se quemaban las pestañas haciendo trabajar un ampli). Hoy en día se preocupan solamente por programar tal o cual cosa, es por esto que estoy algo en contra de tarjetas de desarrollo, no niego su facilidad de manejo pero esos déjemoslo a los programadores, es mucho más entretenido (y se aprende más) armando conectando el "PIC" desde 0 a su fuente de alimentación (armado por uno mismo) y demás.

Eso referente a lo digital, parece que lo analógico se orienta también a lo super integrado, gracias a ello tenemos MP3's, cámaras ultrapequeñas, etc. pero para entender en sí la electrónica no hay nada como empezar desde 0 (incluso por allí vi de un radioaficionado que fabricaba sus propios diodos)  jaja 
Saludos


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 30, 2012)

El conocimiento que se adquiere a través del tiempo es invaluable, y enfrentar retos nuevos aun mas. Como comente, desde niño y gracias a la profesión de mi tío que se dedico también toda su vida a la electrónica. Marco de manera directa el que yo tomara el mismo camino, obviamente yo aprendí de manera empírica gran parte de mi acervo en el taller de reparación que el tenia. entre válvulas, cinescopios y todos esos radios de AM, onda corta y aparatos de la época. y estoy de acuerdo en que por aquel entonces no se ocupaba mucho mas, ya que los manuales de válvulas y/o transistores era realmente uno solo, y con este se hacia mucho, digamos que todo, ya que prácticamente todo estaba escrito por ese entonces.

Recuerdo por ahí del 78 o 79 cuando tuve mi primer encuentro con un aparato que tenia un CI (circuito integrado digital) y ahí si que me movieron el tapete, no sabia absolutamente nada de esta tecnología, este aparato era un juego de mesa y en México se llamaba NESA-PONG, que era un juego de tenis que se conectaba a la televisión. no existía ni como ni donde conseguir un diagrama o manual de la teoría de operación del mismo, pasaron 6 años hasta que a mi tío le regalaron una computadora personal basada en un procesador Z80 (times sinclair), con manuales, diagramas, y un curso de programación BASIC, cuando finalmente descubrí como funcionaba la tecnología digital o electrónica lógica y fue así que entre al mundo que hoy sigue vigente y en pleno desarrollo.

El estudio formal me dio los fundamentos y conceptos de relacionar mi conocimiento empírico con la física, la matemática, saber diferenciar el mundo analógico con el digital, entender como realizar experimentos para resolver cosas que en una disciplina no se podía, pero que se podía manejar con la otra, y es así que puedo sentirme activo en este mundo cambiante, y saber que también he participado activamente en el desarrollo de tantos desarrollos y que hoy gozamos todos.

No imagino como seria hoy si me hubiera enfrascado en el mundo de las valvulas y pretender seguir adelante con lo que me decía mi tío; (que con lo que sabia ya estaba listo y era suficiente). Mi estimado maton00, apenas tienes 17 años y tienes todo un mundo por descubrir, has tu trabajo, pero desarrolla, disfruta y víve, tal y como lo hemos hecho tanto aquilesor, tu servidor y todos los que disfrutamos de esta disciplina y hoobie. 

No seas como algunos jovenes que a veces me preguntan cosas sin fundamentos, sin pensar, sin saber, que creen que es como menciona Dano, haciendo una búsqueda en san google, dar copy & paste, dar por hecho lo que se encuentran sin experimentar en carne propia todas sus inquietudes.

Te deseo en verdad encuentres el disfrute de experimentar, concluir y crear cosas nuevas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2012)

yo conoci a gente que sabia un monton , y apenas la piloteaba en la vida.
la realidad es que la electronica de ahora es mucho mas vasta que la de antes, hay muchisimas mas cosas y si bien hay muchos temas que ni vale la pena meterse  >> hay MUCHOS TEMAS.

quiero ir a que uno no necesita saber de todo , solo necesita ir haciendose un buen nido donde trabajar.

lo que si hay de distinto de hace 40 años a ahora si es la gente, y como vivimos.
antes habia mucha menso poblacion y la cosa era muy distinta , mucho.
eso se puede extrañar si uno lo vivio.
hace 40 años un tipo tenia trabajo y era "un señor" , pero no por que la electronica lo permitiese, .
el almacenero era un tipo de clasew media.
el carnicero
el kioskero
un maestro era respetado.
en fin............si han cambiado cosas, pero no es la electronica la causante.

yo noto que NO me puedo permitir disfrutar de un trabajo : termino uno y debo seguir con el otro , y me tiene  un poco podrido.
pero no es la electronica.

ahora lo QUE SI ES  la electronica es como pusieron mas arriba:
el que te acompañe y te sirva y eso SI ES ASI pero no solo la electronica sino cualquier cosa que uno estudia de profesion, que estudia de verdad y con interes.........no digo estudiar  " peluqueria de perros chihuahua" , si una profesion o un estudio.
eso si te sirve.

y de nuevo, no es igual hoy que ayer.
pero tampoco es igual hoy sin estudio que hoy con estudio.





ahh....siempre el pasado fue mejor, por que en el pasado estaba nuestra juventud, nuestros padres y tanta gente que ya no esta mas y la añoramos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2012)

les voy a poner aca una cosita de hoy.
para que vean que si, efectivamente las cosas cambian con el tiempo :

hoy miraba mientras tomaba la merienda la TV  y salia esta noticia:

http://www.modabit.com/
_BAFWeek: "La Máscara" se coló en el desfile de Evangelina Bomparola
 | 08/08/2012 | 00:25hs
Durante el desfile primavera-verano 2012/2013 que la diseñadora presentó en la nueva edición de BAFWeek, un personaje de película se coló en una de las pasadas aparentando ser un atractivo más del evento. El público nunca supo que se trato de un infiltrado para boicotear el desfile._






por suerte recupere bastante informacion para mostrar el punto :

en mi epoca de joven, no hace mucho , (muchos la recordaran ) esto era hacer una broma , nada mas, algunso se reirian, otros le tirarian algo , pero nada mas.
no habria histeria.
nadie diria que podria tener un arma o una bomba
no lo bajaria la gente de "seguridad"  con cara de susto o de que bajan a un terrorista.
si con cara de que atrapan a un loco que salio desnudo a la cancha.
pero nada mas.

hoy, las cosas de la vida nos pusieron en el papel de pollos asustados, si hay un desfile o cualquier cosa mejor seguir "el protocolo" , como ha pasado en las olimpiadas o en inglaterra hace unos años que mato la policia a un tipo que "parecia sospechoso " 
en fin.
si , los tiempos cambian, la gente no cuido ciertas cosas y dejaron que otras avancen .

en mi epoca si habia un escenario era tipico que pibes jodones se suban a boludear, a hacerse ver, y era eso, solo eso , no era para asustarse, no era para salir de policia ni de preceptor.
y mas en un caso asi, como lo que se vio, que no subio un tipo con un paquete ni con algo raro:
subio a jorobar, y con cara de eso y gestos de eso..........y lo trataron como terrorista.
y las noticias alimentan eso .
y la gente se asusta.

y esa noticia y esa situacion si muestra y muestra mucho.
muchas cosas.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2012)

no pase del tercer comentario, pero me recordaron cierta conversacion: un coleccionista de fonografos me decia que un disco de pasta debia escucharse con un fonografo y no con un tornamesa, explicaba que un equipo mas moderno que el disco ba a registrar mas detalles que el aparato adecuado, que el fonografo por sus "deficiencias" no lograba identificar las inperfecciones del disco. esta situacion se me hace similar, si se va a usar un equipo antiguo, debe ser con sus respectivos complementos para tener un resultado favorable


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2012)

..........................................


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

hace unos pocos dias puse la noticia de el desfile y miren esta otra :
(y cuantas mas habra) :

http://ar.deportes.yahoo.com/noticias/aficionado-arrestado-londres-sonreír-123100560--spt.html

_MÉXICO, D.F., agosto 10 (EL UNIVERSAL).- Mark Worsfold decidió asistir a una prueba de ciclismo, sin imaginarse que sería arrestado por “no sonreír lo suficiente”, pues las autoridades consideraron “sospechosa” su actitud, sin imaginar que el motivo de su aparente serenidad se debía a que padece la enfermedad de Parkinson.
La prensa británica hace eco en lo ocurrido el pasado 28 de julio y reconoce que esta detención evidencia la paranoia que se vivió previo al arranque de los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres, que no han registrado incidentes mayores en materia de seguridad.
El reporte policiaco, citado por el diario The Guardian, decía que el hombre estaba "cerca de un pequeño grupo y dada su actitud, su forma de vestir y su proximidad al circuito los oficiales lo arrestaron para prevenir un posible disturbio".
Al parecer, la policía le cuestionó a Worsfold el hecho de que parecía no estar disfrutando el evento. El aficionado les respondió que los músculos de su cara fueron afectados por el Parkinson, por lo que no podía ser muy expresivo.
"No podía hacerlo mejor. Fui arrestado por no sonreír. Tengo Parkinson", dijo el aficionado al diario The Guardian. "Estaba sentado, metido en mis propios asuntos".
Después de dos horas fue puesto en libertad y los policías le ofrecieron una disculpa, ante la preocupación de su esposa, que incluso lo reportó como desaparecido._

es asi nomas, estan cambiando lso tiempos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2012)

le hubieran entregado pases gratis a todos los eventos,digo, las disculpas sola no me combensee


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

que de gracias que no le pegaron un tiro !!! 
te acordas luego de lo de las torres gemelas a uno que en inglaterra le pegaron un tiro  la policia y lo mataron  y nada que ver.........era un chango comun .....pero parecia "sospechoso" ....

cosa de locos .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2012)

si me acuerdo,uno que estaba en un tren/subte no ?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

satamente ...................estaba .


----------

